# Ultramarathon nutrition for type 1 diabetics



## Northerner (May 12, 2015)

There is a fascinating discussion finally taking place around what we – ‘we’, as in ‘everyone in the developed world’ – treat as nutrition. Having just watched That Sugar Film I think there is a chicken or the egg discussion to be had around whether that film started the wave or has jumped on the crest. One thing is sure, though, a number of lifestyle writers and blog-based journalists have been inspired by its content, even if they are now writing without acknowledging it as a source.

So, to my point: race nutrition for type 1 diabetic ultramarathon runners.

Niche huh? And what the f&%# does that have to do with the unfolding mainstream discussion around calorie sources as a contributor to health problems, rather than the chronically simplified discussion around calories in, and calories out?

Simply this: whether you are diabetic and running for 30 hours or not diabetic and simply running for 15 hours, it is not just what you do on race day, in a nutritional sense, that matters. There is a whole of life approach, or at the very least a dedicated period of time for tuning the body, that will contribute to how well your body works on race day, based on what fuels you throw into it.

http://type1ultra.com/2015/05/12/ultramarathon-nutrition-for-type-1-diabetics/

Useful post for all distance runners with T1


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2015)

I'm not sure that my approach to nutrition for walking / running downhill sections of Kewsick to Barrow 40 miles last Saturday would meet suggested guidelines, but I maintained pretty normal blood glucose levels throughout, from getting up at 0300, breakfast of tea, muesli and yogurt, getting on bus at 0400 and starting walking at 0545, through a bacon & sausage roll about 1000, a chicken & mayonnaise sandwich with 2 cups of coffee about 1200, with squash at support points, water bottle to drink and snacks of fruit puree sachets, sweets and trail mix bag of salted peanuts, raisins & jelly babies on the road, to finishing just before 1900, when the after walk pie, pies, gravy and beetroot went down very well.


----------

